# how can i unlock msn plus?



## shellypixiemagic (Oct 26, 2007)

hi im so annoyed at the moment, because i pressed lock button under the msn plus options, and now i cant seem to open it again  someone please help
many thanks


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I have MSN plus and I don't see any lock button anywhere. Where exactly did you find this?


----------



## shellypixiemagic (Oct 26, 2007)

i didn't think that it could.but under the window where u open up msn, and under your display name, u know how there are different little icons, that u press to go to your email account, share folders and change background colour? well theres one with a tick and colours behind it, and if u click on it, this grey options box comes up, and the first option is "lock messenger". 

so, me being me, just figuring out what things did, i pressed it, and i couldn't get back in


----------



## EskimoGenius (Sep 22, 2007)

hold ctrl and double click.


----------

